# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > محاضرات الإجراءات الجزائية >  الإستئناف كطريق عادي لطعن في قانون الاجراءات الجزائية

## أم خطاب

[rainbow] 
الإستئناف كطريق عادي لطعن في قانون الاجراءات الجزائية.


rar 79 KB File 2008-02-07 263


لواء المجد عن المكتبة القانونية 
منقول
ارجو الأستفادة منها 


[/rainbow]

----------


## روز علي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

